# My Wife



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 6, 2009)

Has invaded my space....has taken over that one thing and place I would go and do my thing. Not in a small way..no, no, no. She wasnt gentle, or even kind and understanding about it.





So now the primaries are full, and "my" stuff has to wait. Yeah, we read the directions a couple of times, and oh ,on occasion she calls me over ( I know how Ken's wine pups feel) and I explain what she needs to do, or not do.


Im thinking of taking up cross stitching.


----------



## Bert (Jun 6, 2009)

Or start building more wine racks as it looks like you will need them..


----------



## vcasey (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe you need his and hers wine stuff.
VPC


----------



## IQwine (Jun 6, 2009)

SHMBO is taking over.... watch out now


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 6, 2009)

JW, you sound like you are in pain, dude!!! RELAX....in the end you both get to kick back and enjoy the his/her wine production!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 7, 2009)

So what is the new name of your winery going to be now buddy ?


----------



## joeswine (Jun 7, 2009)

This is how it all starts



first the invasion of the man cave than the reconstruction of such great and precise chaos and then



and then



your cave is no longer...........oh is me


----------



## gaudet (Jun 7, 2009)

Waldo said:


> So what is the new name of your winery going to be now buddy ?



Panties in Bunch Whinery





I would love for mine to get as into it as I am. She likes the drinking part. And the picking and processing of the fresh fruit. But for some reason she just isn't as interested in the labor of fermenting, racking, testing, and bottling.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 7, 2009)

WELL IMAGINE THAT


----------



## K&GB (Jun 7, 2009)

A fate worse than death, no doubt...lol


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 8, 2009)

The family that ferments together stays together!



I'm going to say that I'm happy for you and just think, you may get another carboy out of it!


----------



## victank1 (Jun 10, 2009)

I wish my wife would get into wine making and even a little wine comsumption along the way. She just does not understand me..It's the balance of life, The yeng and yang. The karma. The balance of all..I have said enough


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 10, 2009)

It sounds like where I live: it's her house andher stuff, I'm just the guy hired to make the wine!


----------



## gaudet (Jun 10, 2009)

As long as we know our roles LOL


----------



## joeswine (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha yes the man cave is no longer sanctuary,we must go ever deeper into the bowls of the basement.,or where ever that takes us..oh's me..................


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 11, 2009)

this calls for a shock and awe event to stun the offending party into retreat and submission...may i suggest you start w simple things...empty the fridge and fill w frozen pizza....immediately send all her clothes to the Salvation Army and take over the closets with your things...change the keys to her car....place a bed for her out on the three season porch or barn


please write back in the morning and let me know your status


oh one more thing...cut the phone line...no calls to a lawyer will be allowed either.


Respond...Retaliate....Recline....Rejoice





Set the tone!


----------



## rrussell (Jun 11, 2009)

Al, if he does all that he better sleep with one eye open!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 11, 2009)

i was assuming that he doesnt get much sleep to begin with 


additionally it is good to die if need be with your fight game 'on'


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 12, 2009)

That is the path I was taking Al, so after doing the laundry, cleaning the bedroom, washing the dishes, this morning I will be walking to work....just hope it isn't raining after so I can mow the lawn as she has instructed. I think I am winning this battle.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 12, 2009)

check out the tv show Wife Swap.....you are the guy from the boston area who did EVERYTHING...while she talked on the phone all day....





time to call Wife Swap...it may be worth more than the 50k that they award...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 12, 2009)

After 25 years I really don't think I'd trade her for a shiny new nickle even. Just don't tell her I said that, or Ill be washing windows next.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 12, 2009)

Kind of nice to find someone who will put up with us for year after year, isn't it?


----------



## joeswine (Jun 13, 2009)

PWP ,THEY SAY MY LUCILLE IS up forSAINT HOOD FOR STAYING WITH ME FOR 33 YEARS,IMAGINE NO TELLING WHAT Roomer PEOPLE WILL SPREAD


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2009)

joeswine said:


> PWP ,THEY SAY MY LUCILLE IS up forSAINT HOOD FOR STAYING WITH ME FOR 33 YEARS,IMAGINE NO TELLING WHAT Roomer PEOPLE WILL SPREAD


Hey JOE!,
This August "WE"will be having our 40th Anniversity !



Just think of what my wife goes thru each fall ( all year). I had over 30 carboys fermenting in TWO different rooms at the same time..


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 14, 2009)

Ah...in a couple of days I'll be back! Due to arrive from George is a Pinot Noir California Reserve . Plan on a small tweak with a different yeast, and all will be well. Im running low (out) of Pinot Noir, so good time to get one a goin'. Now to get all of her wine in carboys or bottled so I can have a fermenter!



Maybe I'll last as long as Joe and Tepe if I keep the Mrs happy first!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 15, 2009)

Staying comitted to those wedding vows, "Love, Honor &amp; Cherish" sure helps a lot JW..will be celebrating our 40th on Sept. 6th.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 15, 2009)

58th in October!! I've learned to roll with the punches! Even the blind sided ones


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2009)

Man you guys are really older than dirt aren't you?!















You all make me feel young or else you got married when you were like 10! We will be celebrating only our 31 st one on July 1. The oldest boy just turned 30 a week ago! 


A young man asked me just Saturday how I stayed married that long and I told him - we each do our own thing and I always smile, nod and say Yes Dear.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 15, 2009)

appleman said:


> A young man asked me just Saturday how I stayed married that long and I told him - we each do our own thing and I always smile, nod and say Yes Dear.



That's the same advice my Uncle Bill gave me on my wedding night.......

If you want a long and happy marriage its simple. Start practicing nodding your head and saying "Yes Dear"


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife and I will celebrate our 21st in August. I always say that she amazes me on how she can always be right



. Jokes aside, I think I have the greatest wife on earth. She is truly a blessing to me!


----------



## Scott (Jun 15, 2009)

nursejohn said:


> I think I have the greatest wife on earth. She is truly a blessing to me!




She's standing right behind you isn't she


----------



## fivebk (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife and I will be celebrating our 30th in Oct. We dated for 5 years , and were High School Sweethearts. Plan on taking a cruise in Oct. We've been through a lot together and I know I have a good one ( low maintenence, does not like to shop, and loves the wine I make her)

BOB


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Staying comitted to those wedding vows, "Love, Honor &amp; Cherish" sure helps a lot JW..will be celebrating our 40th on Sept. 6th.


hey Waldo!
I'mcelebrating my 40th Aug 2nd


----------



## Waldo (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats tepe !!!


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 16, 2009)

SWMBO and I will hit 31 in Sept. Her forum handle says it all.


----------



## farmer (Jun 16, 2009)

It will be 30 years in Oct. and all iswell !!


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 16, 2009)

hi all - we will have 38 wonderful years in October - - - - - 


yes dear!!!



rrawhide


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 17, 2009)

One down, two to go! The Watermelon White merlot looking, and tasting, pretty good!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice labels. I hope it tastes as great as it looks and you have a winner there. Worth helping!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 17, 2009)

I dunno Appleman, she's eyeballing the Pinot Noir I got in...I finally told her , yes, you can put that one together also as soon as the yeast gets here! Oh what have I done?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Just be sure that she uses The Ole b**tard on the label, Pookie must be just a bit much for your wine!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 19, 2009)

Two down, One to Go!


----------



## joeswine (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the picture on the label JW, what is a whte sharaz?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2009)

If you don't mind joe im a gonna sit down here beside ya and wait on that answer too. I never heard of a white shiraz either


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 21, 2009)

My guess is its either a great marketing tool, or free run juice similar to a Zin Blush.





<TABLE =maintable border=2 cellSpacing=0 borderColor=#000000 cellPadding=5 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>Item Number</TD>
<TD>14875</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Description</TD>
<TD>


Pink Grapefruit White Shiraz


Vibrant and refreshing, this summer favorite offers tart and energizing citrus tones that balance out the sweetness. Enjoyed best on the rocks or chilled well, this blush wine feels at home anywhere from a picnic basket to a tall glass by the lounge chair on a hot summer day.


6 litres of premium grape fruit concentrate with all of the ingredients you need, except water.


Concentrate and ingredients, equipment sold separately. Makes 30 - 750ml Bottles (6 gallons).</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Current Price</TD>
<TD>$59.99</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Status</TD>
<TD>Stocked</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Order</TD>
<TD>Order</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Picture</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Flavor</TD>
<TD>Shiraz</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Brand</TD>
<TD>Orchard Breezin</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Manufacturer's Description</TD>
<TD>Vibrant and refreshing, this summer favorite offers tart and energizing citrus tones that balance out the sweetness. Enjoyed best on the rocks or chilled well, this blush wine feels at home anywhere from a picnic basket to a tall glass by the lounge chair on a hot summer day.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Sweetness</TD>
<TD>10</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>F-Pack</TD>
<TD>Y</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Oak Type </TD>
<TD>N </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Oak Intensity </TD>
<TD>0</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Minimum Recomended Aging </TD>
<TD>Immediate</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Wine Peaks At </TD>
<TD>1 Year </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2009)

It's possible also to get a grape variety without the pigmented skin, leading to a lighter or white wine. An example is Frontenac or Pinot Noir. There is a Frontenac Gris, Pinot Gris and Frontenac Blanc(newly developed) and Pinot Noir in addition to the normal dark ones.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats cool ,but this wine in reference is a blush not a traditional white,,,right....the designer wines to day really think outside the box...there's no real end to the imagination in wine crafting is there,,,?any time waldo I be proud to have you sitbeside me................


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 21, 2009)

*Last One!!



*
*



*
*



*
While Id like to believe I now get my wine making area back, I know she's hooked. I blame George. I talked to him on the phone when these were ordered, he knew they were for the Mrs.....and "my" Pinot Noir had to be back ordered ( he had that evil little chuckle that I should of seen this comming). Funny it arrived just when these were out of primary and close to bottling. Suddenly all the wine I have ever made is "our" wine...and she can give as many away as she likes. I think I now need a lock on the cellar door!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 22, 2009)

Poor JW! Good luck on holding on to both keys!


----------



## joeswine (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll take one of those ,they look great....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll set one aside for ya Joe.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 25, 2009)

just let me know I have a good raspberry or peach or blackberry to trade off.....................or raspberry Shiraz,orblack current,how bout a blackberry pino noir............jusy to mention a few.......I can give you references??????????????????



complete list avalible upon request...............


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2009)

That list is longer than the Encyclopedia Britannica, but resembles the Holy Grailand the Dead Sea Scrolls all rolled into one.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 26, 2009)

I,ve never had any of your hybrid grape families that you make the offer is open to you also.......I've made niagara,and steuben both quite nice,,,,,I'll use wade as a reference..........hope he don't mind.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 6, 2009)

appleman said:


> That list is longer than the Encyclopedia Britannica, but resembles the Holy Grailand the Dead Sea Scrolls all rolled into one.







Appleman, you can include the Copper Scroll in that list! Received these today








Included in this care package was:
2007 Thompson Seedless
2007 Blackberry Pinot Noir
2006 Niagara
2007 Raspberry Shiraz
2007 Black Currant
2008 Shiraz
They all look incredible, most of all I think I cant wait to try the Black Currant, Ive heard so much and never tried one!
You really blew me away Joe!


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2009)

JW,
You got some VERY GOOD wine from Joe. I know cause he's in my wine club.
Gee, I wonder what he will bring to this Sundays meeting???


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 6, 2009)

Joe makes some great fruit wines JW, your one lucky fella to enjoy those.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 10, 2009)

Me and Mine celebrated 22 this July. She deserves a gold crown. (of course I deserve some space in the garden to plant a few Old Spanish)


----------

